# Propositi 2018



## bettypage (18 Dicembre 2017)

Comincio io, of course, in rigoroso ordine di importanza:
- non cedere e far crescere i capelli (e possibilmente non giocare con le tinte)
- smettere di aspettare
- iscrivermi a Power yoga


----------



## Divì (18 Dicembre 2017)

- perdere ancora due o tre chili  sperando non  diventino 5 dopo le feste.
- andare via per i fine settimana più spesso
- rottamare qualche impegno superfluo.


----------



## perplesso (18 Dicembre 2017)

Dieci poveri negretti
se ne andarono a mangiar:
uno fece indigestione,
solo nove ne restar. 
Nove poveri negretti
fino a notte alta vegliar:
uno cadde addormentato,
otto soli ne restar. 
Otto poveri negretti
se ne vanno a passeggiar:
uno, ahimè, è rimasto indietro,
solo sette ne restar. 
Sette poveri negretti
legna andarono a spaccar:
un di lor s'infranse a mezzo,
e sei soli ne restar. 
I sei poveri negretti
giocan con un alvear:
da una vespa uno fu punto,
solo cinque ne restar. 
Cinque poveri negretti
un giudizio han da sbrigar:
un lo ferma il tribunale,
quattro soli ne restar. 
Quattro poveri negretti
salpan verso l'alto mar:
uno un granchio se lo prende,
e tre soli ne restar. 
I tre poveri negretti
allo zoo vollero andar:
uno l'orso ne abbrancò,
e due soli ne restar. 
I due poveri negretti
stanno al sole per un po':
un si fuse come cera
e uno solo ne restò. 
Solo, il povero negretto
in un bosco se ne andò:
ad un pino si impiccò,
e nessuno ne restò.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Dicembre 2017)

Passare almeno un mese consecutivo ad Alicante a far bordello.
Prendere la patente oltre le 12 miglia
Uccidere il mio cane e farmici lo scendiletto.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (19 Dicembre 2017)

Visitare la Corea del Nord


----------



## Nocciola (19 Dicembre 2017)

Ritrovare la serenità


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Dicembre 2017)

Dimenticare la barista
Riuscire a finire il disco con la mia band
Godermi mia figlia
Ammazzarmi di videogiochi
Isolarmi dal mondo più che posso


----------



## disincantata (19 Dicembre 2017)

Comprare casa a Cagliari. ......fatto un giro oggi pomeriggio...dura trovarla come mi piacerebbe.


----------



## ologramma (19 Dicembre 2017)

ho tutto quello di cui ho bisogno , per l'altro che non c'è spero in un ripensamento ma il motto dice:aspetta e spera che l'ora s'avvicina......:sonar:


----------



## ologramma (19 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Comprare casa a Cagliari. ......fatto un giro oggi pomeriggio...dura trovarla come mi piacerebbe.


 chissà se prima o poi riesco a vedere la parte bassa dell'isola , questo anno mi ero ripromesso di arrivarci , ma la nipotina è arrivata prima e quindi ho rimandato , sempre che io possa ancora usufruire dell'ospitalità del parente


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> chissà se prima o poi riesco a vedere la parte bassa dell'isola , questo anno mi ero ripromesso di arrivarci , ma la nipotina è arrivata prima e quindi ho rimandato , sempre che io possa ancora usufruire dell'ospitalità del parente



Bella Cagliari ma complicata per viverci.   Comunque  merita un giro.


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bella Cagliari ma complicata per viverci.   Comunque  merita un giro.


avrei anche un amico anzi conoscente che ha comperato casa a Sant'Antioco con la scusa di salutarlo ne approfitterei di visitarla  solo per farmi una idea di dove mio padre durante la guerra era di casa:up:


----------



## disincantata (20 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> avrei anche un amico anzi conoscente che ha comperato casa a Sant'Antioco con la scusa di salutarlo ne approfitterei di visitarla  solo per farmi una idea di dove mio padre durante la guerra era di casa:up:



Bellissimi posti.


----------



## Arcistufo (20 Dicembre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bellissimi posti.


Yessss. Primo bacio a S. Pietro. Na vita fa.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Dicembre 2017)

-continuare a fregare mister C. come nel 2017 ...della serie chi la dura, la vince 

-farsi aspettare 

-riprendere a fare jogging ( se i controlli saranno ok ) 

-bacchettare ogni tanto qualcuno, giusto per non perdere l'abitudine


----------



## Foglia (26 Dicembre 2017)

Perdere otto chili.
Tornare ad essere desiderabile per me stessa e per gli altri (a prescindere dai chili), quindi curarmi.
Risolvere i problemi connessi alla separazione.
Riuscire ad incrementare il lavoro, nei limiti del possibile.


----------



## Frithurik (26 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> -*continuare a fregare mister C. come nel 2017 ...della serie chi la dura, la vince
> *
> -farsi aspettare
> 
> ...


Te lo auguro con tutto il cuore.


----------



## bettypage (10 Gennaio 2018)

bettypage ha detto:


> Comincio io, of course, in rigoroso ordine di importanza:
> - non cedere e far crescere i capelli (e possibilmente non giocare con le tinte)
> - smettere di aspettare
> - iscrivermi a Power yoga


:rotfl:tagliato e tinto i capelli


----------



## JON (16 Gennaio 2018)

Spero che non si realizzi l'oroscopo. Solo questo.

Cioè, l'altro giorno accendo la tv e c'era Fox con l'oroscopo e la classifica dei segni...il mio era in fondo alla lista e questa era stata rivelata solo a metà. Il tempo di capire quale fosse il verso positivo e ho cambiato subito canale.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Gennaio 2018)

JON ha detto:


> Spero che non si realizzi l'oroscopo. Solo questo.
> 
> Cioè, l'altro giorno accendo la tv e c'era Fox con l'oroscopo e la classifica dei segni...il mio era in fondo alla lista e questa era stata rivelata solo a metà. Il tempo di capire quale fosse il verso positivo e ho cambiato subito canale.


In quello che avrebbe dovuto essere il mio anno fortunato ho visto morire mia nonna, mio padre e sono stata mollata e l’ultimo dell’anno ho conosciuto il mio futuro marito.


----------



## JON (17 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quello che avrebbe dovuto essere il mio anno fortunato ho visto morire mia nonna, mio padre e sono stata mollata e l’ultimo dell’anno ho conosciuto il mio futuro marito.


Comprendo.
apa:


----------



## Farabrutto (20 Gennaio 2018)

Dimenticare il 2017

Smettere di pensare al passato che non torna

Godermi mio figlio

Fare un lungo viaggio in moto


----------

